# Using my dado jig



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A member recently had a query regarding routing dados at an angle and my suggestion was to use a jig based on the one that I use. By sheer coincidence my brother-in-law who is building up a camper trailer using a trailer especially made for the purpose with 500mm sides compared to our normal 300mm asked me to make a folding table fitted to the inside of the tailgate. This is how it evolved, no drawing came with the tailgate! The hinged brackets were made from 40mm x 19mm Jarrah.
I've added a zip file.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice job Harry.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

:nono::yes4:Nice job Harry: You said that Your shop should look the way Yours did when working on a project. My shop looks that way when My shop is idle. I have way to many little pieces waiting to be put away, and a few jobs waiting to be finished. Hopefully, I will have time to build a toolbox that all my tools fit into, I am old enough that I wouldn't need any big layout in My life. Always open to a great way to put all tools in a small space, and still be able to take each out when needed.Very nice set of photos to tell Your story. My guess, Your Brother-in-law is very happy with Your handi work, or Your not talking with each other. :help: :angry:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Nice job,,, that's why it's so nice to have a router mounted to the RAS to do lap joints and all the angles are built in to the RAS no guides needed or jigs.. and all the joints come out clean and flat..with the router doing the work.

=====



harrysin said:


> A member recently had a query regarding routing dados at an angle and my suggestion was to use a jig based on the one that I use. By sheer coincidence my brother-in-law who is building up a camper trailer using a trailer especially made for the purpose with 500mm sides compared to our normal 300mm asked me to make a folding table fitted to the inside of the tailgate. This is how it evolved, no drawing came with the tailgate! The hinged brackets were made from 40mm x 19mm Jarrah.
> I've added a zip file.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Show off


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry 

===



soapdish said:


> show off


----------



## harrywc (Mar 20, 2010)

Liked seeing the RAS/router adaptation. I got as far as acquiring an old RAS and putting it on wheels, but never got to the real "doing it" part. Maybe this will be the nudge i need. Thanx


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

It does work out well when you have a project given to you 
that enables you to give a practical demonstration.

I trust your BIL is happy.....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Nice job,,, that's why it's so nice to have a router mounted to the RAS to do lap joints and all the angles are built in to the RAS no guides needed or jigs.. and all the joints come out clean and flat..with the router doing the work.
> 
> =====


My dear, dear friend, your photographs are of a very high standard BUT, they do not show me HOW to make angled dados, I look forward to a demonstration so that I will be in a position to decide if I should fit a router to MY RAS.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I did post how to put them in place with the RAS, it's been about 6 months ago I will need to find them in my uploads  or on my HD..

====



harrysin said:


> My dear, dear friend, your photographs are of a very high standard BUT, they do not show me HOW to make angled dados, I look forward to a demonstration so that I will be in a position to decide if I should fit a router to MY RAS.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I did post how to put them in place with the RAS, it's been about 6 months ago I will need to find them in my uploads  or on my HD..
> 
> ====


ping


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Still looking, I have uploaded to many pictures 

=========



harrysin said:


> ping


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Still looking, I have uploaded to many pictures
> 
> =========


 Nah, it's like saying one can have too many routers, which we know cannot be true. Right, Bob? :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Here's a link , you will not see a 45deg.cut but it's done the same way in the snapshots.

Router Forums - View Single Post - building a Pin Router
http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/15126-building-pin-router.html

========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

Very true but 8,785 pictures is a bit much and can take a bit of time to find anything 

=======



Cassandra said:


> Nah, it's like saying one can have too many routers, which we know cannot be true. Right, Bob? :haha:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Bob but as you must know by now, I can be a slow learner and have very little imagination, so I really do need to see some shots of an angled dado. I promise you that I'm not being a smart arse. Wouldn't it be quicker to do a demonstration rather than find old shots.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You have one sharp mind for a short old fart and a great imagination I have seen some your work,I'm sure you can teach me a thing or too on the RAS, I could do a demo but I think you and I would be the only ones that would have one of the setup....

But I will do a shot of the angle dado and the lap joint setup in a day or two..BUT how about you show me how you would do it..and we meet in the middle 


========



harrysin said:


> Thanks for the link Bob but as you must know by now, I can be a slow learner and have very little imagination, so I really do need to see some shots of an angled dado. I promise you that I'm not being a smart arse. Wouldn't it be quicker to do a demonstration rather than find old shots.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, flattery will get you everywhere! The purpose of asking for this demo is to see if it's worth going to the considerable trouble of fitting a router to my RAS especially as my welding would not enable me to get a job as a welder!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

It's worth the time to make the bracket to hold the router on the RAS, welding is easy just like putting down a bead of wood glue, it just needs to hold the parts together , what works best for some that don't do it all the time is the spot way, no bead needed just a good spots down the path of the two parts. 

Once the router is on the RAS you will find many things it can do very well almost like a hvy. duty plunge router  plus you don't need a light on the base because it's wide open view router..

=======





harrysin said:


> Bob, flattery will get you everywhere! The purpose of asking for this demo is to see if it's worth going to the considerable trouble of fitting a router to my RAS especially as my welding would not enable me to get a job as a welder!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

harrysin said:


> my welding would not enable me to get a job as a welder!


Don't sell yourself short, as meticulous as you are, I'm sure you'll be laying great beads with 10 minutes of practice.

I'm a gorrilla welder, my welds are big, ugly, but strong! Over the years I've found that there are very few welds an angle grinder fix. I just don't get the opportunities to weld as often as I used to, and it shows.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"there are very few welds an angle grinder won't fix"
I figured that out a long time ago Doug!. The problem is of course that so much time passes between welding jobs that it's like I've never done it before. In the past when I had stainless steel to weld, I took it to a specialist, however, some time a year or two ago I came upon a shop that sold s.s. rods singly, whereas in the past I could only buy about $40.00 packs, and I produced the best welds ever to my amazement, always being under the impression that it was a specialist job.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That's a nice weld bead most have a hard time using a stick welder you may want to pickup on one the new flux wire mig welders they are cheap now and will turn you into a pro in about 5 mins. after using one.., I don't know if they make them in that funny power supply you need to use down under but they are neat. 

Search results for: 'mig welder'

====



harrysin said:


> "there are very few welds an angle grinder won't fix"
> I figured that out a long time ago Doug!. The problem is of course that so much time passes between welding jobs that it's like I've never done it before. In the past when I had stainless steel to weld, I took it to a specialist, however, some time a year or two ago I came upon a shop that sold s.s. rods singly, whereas in the past I could only buy about $40.00 packs, and I produced the best welds ever to my amazement, always being under the impression that it was a specialist job.


----------



## tsatte (Mar 7, 2009)

Is there information on how this jig was built. Since I am new I am not a bit sure on how to access information.

Tom


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Bob, Love that RAS/Router setup, and the mitre jig setup on the table as well.

Harry, I also love and keenly follow your instructional posts.

Thanks heaps both of you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

tsatte said:


> Is there information on how this jig was built. Since I am new I am not a bit sure on how to access information.
> 
> Tom


Which jig Tom and to whom was the post intended?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Harry, I also love and keenly follow your instructional posts."

That's the sort of remark that gets me off my bum and into the shed!


----------



## pauljoe (Aug 23, 2009)

*dado jig*

Very very good and I like to let you know my bench is as tidy as yours It's a good job we all are gracefully in the way we work? I have used the same tool set-up when fitting dove-tale jointed legs on a turned central leg of a card table I had reaper after removing the original one as It was infested with wood worm same it was solid walnut still the jig worked well and the table looks original I think so? any simple ideas work the no need to go overboard with you jig and make it long winded and up making fire wood we've all been there haven't we? any way good job very interesting 
Pauljoe:yes4:


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

great posts, just wondering how the angle dados will work?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I think he talking about your Router lift ..


=====



harrysin said:


> Which jig Tom and to whom was the post intended?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I think he talking about your Router lift ..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Bob. The original thread is so old that it's fallen into the ether, so I've put together some shots from my archives and zipped them. Hopefully they will be self explanatory but if not, any questions will be answered promptly.


----------

